

Google Announces Fourth Quarter and Fiscal Year 2013 Results - tilt
http://investor.google.com/earnings/2013/Q4_google_earnings.html

======
royprins
Too bad they dont break down the 'other' category. It has doubled YoY and now
constitutes 10% of the income.

It should be iinteresting to find out how many Google Apps clients there are.
Or how much the Play Market grosses. Although we have a good picture of the
latter through other sources.

------
ChuckMcM
Man that is a ton of money. Per my earlier comment on Bing's growth
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7111557](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7111557))
their CPC was down 2% from last quarter versus 2.9% predicted on a straight
revenue grab.

They spent $2B on new machines and data centers and still put $3B in the bank.
Amazing.

~~~
clarky07
apple had 40 billion more revenue, and 10 billion more profit. THAT is a ton
of money.

~~~
toomuchtodo
Only so many people need iPhones/iPads. People are going to need to be matched
with goods/services until the death of the species.

~~~
unfunco
Apple sells more than iPhones and iPads, they also make desktop and laptop
computers, and they are also the biggest music distributor in the world, Apple
isn't limited to hardware, and the majority of people who own iPhones (or, at
least the majority of people I know that own iPhones) have purchased multiple
iPhones, and will continue to upgrade because of planned obsolescence.

~~~
toomuchtodo
> they also make desktop and laptop computers

Sales numbers of these devices continue to plummet. They'll still be bought,
for sure, but not in the numbers of years gone by.

> and they are also the biggest music distributor in the world

Again, not going to last forever.

~~~
clarky07
Wait, we're going to stop listening to music? I can see plenty of arguments
for Apple falling, but that is not one of them.

~~~
toomuchtodo
I don't see many people under 30 paying for music. And its only going to
continue to get easier to share entire libraries.

------
brwnll
APPL Q4 Revenue: $37.5B (Net: $7.5B) MSFT Q4 Revenue: $24.5B (Net: $6.56B)
GOOG Q4 Revenue: $16.9B (Net: $3.4B)

~~~
rebel
The corresponding AAPL quarter for the same timeframe would be AAPL's Q1 2014
results from this week, no? Which would be $57.6B (Net: $13.1B)

~~~
tanzam75
Apple is much more cyclical than Google or Microsoft. They get a much larger
boost from the holiday season.

So you should look not only at Q1, or at Q4, but at all four quarters.

AAPL earnings for quarters ending:

    
    
      2012-12-29    $13.078 billion
      2013-03-30    $ 9.547 billion
      2013-06-29    $ 6.900 billion
      2013-09-28    $ 7.512 billion
      2013-12-28    $13.072 billion

------
IBM
Cost per click continues its decline. How many quarters is that now? 8 or 9?

~~~
cgs1019
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Simpson's_paradox](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Simpson's_paradox)

~~~
IBM
I'm not too smart, you're going to have to explain the relevance of that to my
comment.

~~~
raldi
Consider these hypothetical numbers:

2012: 1 million desktop clicks at $1 each + 100,000 mobile clicks at 10 cents
each = $1,010,000 total cash, or 0.918 dollars per click, overall.

2013: 1.5 million desktop clicks at $1.10 each + 2 million mobile click at 20
cents each = $2,050,000 total cash, or 0.586 dollars per click.

Overall clicks went up. Mobile clicks went up. Desktop clicks went up. Overall
cash went up. Mobile cost per click went up. Desktop cost per click went up.
Everything's great!

Except if you're just looking at overall cost per click, it looks _terrible._

------
triangleman
sciwiz, you are hellbanned, no one can see your comments unless they log in
and turn on "showdead"

~~~
MichaelApproved
I don't think that's true unless it just started with this most recent
comment. I check sciwiz other comments and they aren't dead. Might've just
been this comment that was killed.

~~~
DanBC
There are two dead submissions as well.

~~~
redthrowaway
The culprit appears to be his submission from shinetech.com. It appears to
have been banned 3 months ago, after being submitted mostly by a single user
or others with low karma, and most receiving 2 votes, which probably set off
the voting ring detector.

sciwiz, send the admins a note at info@ycombinator.com explaining that you
think you got caught up as a false positive, then be careful submitting things
from smaller blogs for a while.

[https://hn.algolia.com/?q=theverge.com#!/story/sort_by_date/...](https://hn.algolia.com/?q=theverge.com#!/story/sort_by_date/0/shinetech.com)

------
capkutay
I hope Tim Cook is watching this. Google missed earnings and the stock WENT
UP. Investors love that they're trying new things and are doing everything
they can to grow. On the other hand, Apple is trying to horde as much cash as
possible while sandbagging their products. Given the resources he has as the
CEO of Apple, I don't think anyone's impressed by his ability to make money.
It's almost as if he's sending the message that they got lucky with
smartphones and tablets..so venturing out to new product categories is too
risky to pursue aggressively.

~~~
Sven7
Apple|MS|Samsung|Intel and who ever else is sitting on tons of cash need to
use Google's tactics of free everything(os,browser,video,docs,mail etc)
against Google if they ever want to seriously compete with them. The ideal
open neutralizer of Google would be an Open Search Index with unlimited API
access. If that doesn't happen soon Google has all the data and its Game Over.
You can see this already with their speech recognizers and image recognizer.

------
Shinkei
So they mentioned approving stock as a dividend for shareholders... does that
imply a split? Did anyone see where they specified a split ratio?

~~~
jrockway
[http://abcnews.go.com/Technology/wireStory/google-poised-
exe...](http://abcnews.go.com/Technology/wireStory/google-poised-execute-long-
delayed-stock-split-22303961)

------
reactor
Can anyone shed some lights on how do they calculate Goodwill?

~~~
brotchie
Somebody correct me if I'm wrong but my understanding of goodwill is that it
is calculated as the difference between the net asset value of an acquired
company and its acquisition price; that is, Google buys Motorola for $12bb,
net value of all Motorola's assets is say $8bb, then goodwill increments by
$4bb.

~~~
apapli
Correct, then you typically write it off as a cost over a number of years

~~~
Nicholas_C
Goodwill is actually tested for impairment. Although it is generally amortized
for valuation purposes.

